# Giantex coolers



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Found a good deal on amazon 85.99 for 40 quart and 119.99 for 63 quart but can't find any information or reviews on them. Are they worth a damn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

They aren't actually an independent company, just search "roto-molded" coolers. Same cooler coming out of the same factory in God knows where with 20 different marketing brands.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

For the price I would get one.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

No cord handles on the side would be a deal breaker for me. Had my Rtic loaded up yesterday, and it was a pain lugging that thing around. With no cord handles, you're having to bend over lower and have less of a grip point. Seems like it would become quite an annoyance. I'd get an RTIC. I'm really impressed with mine. Put two bags of ice in there Friday, and there was still plenty in there today when I went fishing. That's after running it 8 hours a day in the sun with multiple open and closes, holding at least 15 fish, and I don't even latch it when it's on the boat to make opening easier with one hand. Also had it wide open last night for an hour while I wash and cleaned 12 fish. That inside was bone chilling cold too. Just grabbing one fish under that ice layer had you wanting to run you hand under warm water immediately. This morning I'd say there was at least a bag of ice left with the rest being melted but still freezing cold water.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I ordered one today it has rope handles only paid $25
after the $70 dollar amazon rebate for opening a new credit line


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

floater1 said:


> I ordered one today it has rope handles
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, didn't see any in the pics or the description.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Here is my thought on the cooler heavy 24 pounds.i filled with ice and drinks still had ice after 4 day so I'll give it a plus got rope handles and a big drain the hatches are a molded into cooler with stainless rod latches a similar to the yeti and Izard trail so for 119.00 it has surpassed all my expectations










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

floater1 said:


> Found a good deal on amazon 85.99 for 40 quart and 119.99 for 63 quart but can't find any information or reviews on them. Are they worth a damn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah...but you didn't get a sticker.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is the link to the 63 qt cooler on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Giantex-Port...32452&sr=8-1&keywords=giantex+cooler+63+quart


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

???Are those cracks on the left side of the drain hole???


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

No it's shaving from drilling drain hole that didn't get cleaned off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

